# This Better Teach Leo A Lesson!!!



## papabeach1 (Oct 27, 2008)

hXXp://stopthedrugwar.org/chronicle/520/chesapeake_virginia_narcotics_officer_jarrod_shivers_killed_marijuana_raid

or *http://tinyurl.com/5evuef

this is really silly...

but   we has enough!!!!

this is a crap!! from law....
*

to all LEO..... please quit your job as LEO and spend time with your family and find a better job...   leave this to the gov!!!
gov know better to make oils, fuels, and foods with this mojo plants  and this has harm nothing to us!! at all!!
unlike beers, whiskey and what ABC stores has...


----------



## benevolence6gc (Oct 27, 2008)

Final quote in the article sums it up nicely "All this over some pot plants."


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 27, 2008)

Papa, Your Praising these actions?

This in my book is why mj growers get a bad rap. This was someone growing for profit, and willing to take a life to protect his "Investment". The Cop was doing his Job and this lowlife scum had to fire a gun at him for it.....

Without LEO our world would be a different place... I praise them for keeping us safe, or doing thier best to. LEO is just doing thier job and getting rid of the dealers like the guy in this story is just what they need to be doing....

Your on the wrong side on this one PAPA.....


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 27, 2008)

*commercial growers are the cause of this, all to make $$$  
the collateral damages are yet to come  

i.e. urban assault vehicles crashing thru the doors of growers homes, followed by swat teams and unnecessary carnage :hubba:*


----------



## benamucc (Oct 27, 2008)

i'm proud to be from a law enforcement family, and i know there are others here on mp with relatives that "protect and serve". 

just cause i don't agree with some laws doesn't mean i disagree with all of law enforcement.  this is a tragic story, and it's tragic to recomend all cops "find a better job".  :hairpull:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm thankful to the police for making the world a safer place. They're just doing what they're told. Hopefully someday they'll be told to leave us alone.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 27, 2008)

Doing what your told and doing what is right is often not the same, sad but true.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 27, 2008)

LEO is like any other job really. And, like any other job, you have the majority that are cool and treat folks fair, and then you have the Officer Farva's, who are truly clueless and jump on the soapbox.

I have had numerous encounters with LEO, and all but a few were no issue at all. The negitive encounters were due all in part to LEO being a jerk.

And, if you are smart, it is all about yes sir,no sir, until the "jerk" appears. Then I become vocal. The last thing I need is a LEO telling me about morals and abiding the law. 

But, all in all, most LEO encounters for me has been no big deal and I understood why he was givin' me slack.

Don't let a few (few dozen) bad LEO's taint all the others. As I have said before, if it wasn't for the mighty Herb, I would be a total upstanding citizen.


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 27, 2008)

im not a big fan of leo's but i have to say they've saved my life a few times, had they not been doin there job i'd be dead without a doubt. though i didn't see it at the time. now im glad they were there.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 27, 2008)

edited.....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 27, 2008)

hey, he would have never been killed if the plants were legal.

im not saying it was right for anyone to kill anyone- but if it was legal- NEVER would have happened.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 27, 2008)

This is very troubling to me to hear some of these responses..... 

The simple fact that this guy was a family man, doing his job, and got killed for it is unreprehensible....The fact that he was LEO should be irrelevent. LEO does not get to choose the laws they want to enforce. They are told what to do....plain and simple.... People keep saying that if mj were legal then this never would of happened....:**:  

One could also argue that if this guy wasnt breaking the lawby growing mj this never would of happened either.....see what Im saying? the fact is that we can argue how much we want mj legalized but the fact of the matter is that it is not....well at least in most places. MOst of us are "breaking the law" and we should be prepared to suffer the consequences of doing so. If you are not prepared to accept the consequences of your own actions then you shouldnt be doing it.

Taking someones son, daughter, mother, father, for doing thier duties is a true tragedy.... I feel for this mans family deeply,,,, I feel no sorrow for the man that took his life and believe he should get whatever the laws of the land dictate. He is a true scumbag.

Im not on anyones side here and hope in the future that the government does legalize our lovely ladies, but i dont blame a LEO if I should happen to get caught.....

Think of this.......

What if this was you, and you were say.....a meter reader.... and you came to look at this guys meter, and he shot you to protect the fact that he was stealing power...would you still feel the same....What pain do you think your family would be in?

Just my .02 sorry for the rant....


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 27, 2008)

*I don't think papa was saying THAT.

I think what he meant was if your going to risk your life, don't do it over something as small as MJ. 

BTW yes crazy people smoke pot too LEO. Its not all of us but some of us are. But others are lawyers, teachers, firefighters...mj does not choose who smokes it. 

This guy was obviously crazy, and would have hurt someone anyways. The sad part, is the police officer who was probably yelling to buddies "hold your fire damn it" probably got shot.

Papa has compassion for officers and knows if what they do is bust criminals, then they are putting their life on the line. He thinks it is stupid to risk your life busting mj growers because 99% of the people you bust, aren't bad people. Those people are the people that fuel your paycheck.

He is also saying quit your job. I think he should have said save yourself from the mj lies. Keep your job but do it right. 

Kill CRAZY people, regardless if they smoke mj. That's okay. Just don't kill MJ smokers solely because they grow plants. Chances are their part of the 99% of the good ones, and even if their not they will be prosecuted the first time they get caught doing something wrong. And if they don't, then they can't be doing anything wrong. P.s. You owe it to us. Like puffin said, you have done wrong to MANY a good people still. Urban assault vehicles crashing thru the doors of growers homes, followed by swat teams and unnecessary carnage IS kind of traumatic. Oh, AND separating those two little girls from daddy. Boy you better give her tissues in the car for her tears, her real daddy was always there for her.

Thank you for ignoring just one more grower officer, I respect you for that.*


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 27, 2008)

This guy is just a moron.  What did he think, cops at the door, fire a few shots and his problems would be solved?  Some people just aren't capable of intelligent decision making.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 28, 2008)

*   :rant: I still say it's all a prank, NOONE, except maybe a child, is this naive  

These incredibly stupid and inflamatory remarks are just the kind of thing to escalate the violence on both sides TRUELY IRRESPONSIBLE Camel Poo 

LEO has a job to do and they are in conflict with illegals in all criminal venues, not just ILLEGAL GROWERS

Papa, perhaps in your uncivilized part of the world, YOU can shoot down LEO with impunity, HOWEVER, here in MY part of the world, I wouldnt consider it prudent behavior, for ME, they just very well might be a relative, friend or neighbor

If growing is ILLEGAL where you are, have some grace about you, do YOUR job to go undetected, and let LEO do their job, busting those commercial growers only becoming growers to make a ILLEGAL $$$ :hubba: *


----------



## Tater (Oct 28, 2008)

If someone was at my door and was coming to break it down and do harm to my family I would do everything in my power to stop that from happening.  I'm not saying I condone the shooting of this particular police officer but what is it about wearing a badge that place's there well being above the average citizen?  It is the very government they work for that has caused this problem in the first place.  Instead of treating the issues behind why people abuse drugs they instead compound the problem. And just following orders is not an excuse.  They have the right to quit what they do at any time.  I don't feel sorry for any cop that gets killed on the job, they knew the risks going into it.  Life is all about choices and accepting the consequences that come with those choices.  If more people shot officers for raiding their private homes maybe they would be forced to take a step back and rethink the situation.  Especially when it comes to "crimes" in which no one is hurt.  It is them that has created the situation and now when people begin to stand up for themselves they retaliate with what?  More force.  Smart.  What would happen if I had a moral objection to something an officer was doing in there home.  Does that give me and my friends the right to go and forcefully impose my moral beliefs on that officer while he sits in his home with his family?  Would it be ok if I kicked in his door hand cuffed his wife and him, took his kids away and told him that even though he hadn't harmed anyone I don't like the music he listens to, or maybe its his views on religion that have me upset or..... the list goes on and on.  They started this fight and as long as they are willing to turn to violence and confrontation these things will continue to happen.  Not only that but the more people feel cornered by our judicial system and become further and further disenchanted with big brother the more angry the general public will become.  This is only the tip of the ice berg.  Any cop that gets shot "doing his duty", where that duty is to forcefully inflict there moral superiority on others who aren't harming anyone deserves no tears and won't get any from me.  One less pos on the street.  Our entire government, police force, military, has been violently raped by corruption and greed and it is the people at the bottom that have to pay the price.  No matter what side of this war you are on we all pay the price.


----------



## Tater (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh yeah and one more thing.  No where in that article does it mention that this person trafficked, sold, or supplied drugs to anyone.  From what I can interpret from the article the guy had a hydro set up in a grow tent.  It could have been any one of us this article was talking about.


----------



## Tater (Oct 28, 2008)

> If you are not prepared to accept the consequences of your own actions then you shouldnt be doing it



You just justified the death of this officer with that line.  If people simply laid down and accepted what the government told them instead of standing up for whats right we wouldn't have women's rights and equality movements.  You can cross of the elimination of apartheid, slavery, family abuse, democracy, and all of the civil rights movements from the list of things we wouldn't have without the few and the brave who were willing to say **** you this isn't right and if you try to impose this on me I will fight you.  Now not all of these things were accomplished through violence but none of them would have happened if the people that made these things happened carried your attitude.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 28, 2008)

*:rant:  I know I'm overreacting, and I too would probably shoot 1st and ask about it later, IF someone broke in unannounced, especially UP here, where my nearest neighbor is almost 2 miles away, and that is my 80 yr old Mother 

However, if announced, I would yield to a properly served warrant, nooo problem *


----------



## Tater (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't get me wrong I'm not advocating the use of violence in anyway.  BUT it wasn't us that created this situation.  So its hard to feel sorry for people who make a career out of victimizing people.  Because that is exactly what they are doing by enforcing these so called laws.  I'm not saying all cops are bad people.  Just like during WWII not all german's were bad people, but in times of war (and thats what this is, the most powerful man in the world has said so himself) you don't worry about separating the wheat from the chaff.  You simply mow the entire crop down.  They have chose there side and I mine consequences be damned.  And I hope I never get put in a situation where I am forced to choose between peaceful cooperation or fighting for my rights but I fully expect the day to come and am as of yet unclear as to what the results of that day just may be.  Who know's next time you might just be reading about one of these members being shot to death by an overzealous cop performing a home invasion and killing one of you because the house phone in your hand looked like a gun.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 28, 2008)

I shot the sherriff, but i didnt shoot the deputy.
I shot the sherriff, but i swear it was in self defence.

Guns are bad, use your head folks.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 28, 2008)

*Who knows if the police officer intimidated him, made him feel threatened?

A cop is just as much of an average citizen than us MJ smokers are. They could be crazy or easily the most compassionate person around.*


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 28, 2008)

well IMHO, those of you who would fight for your rights deserve to call yourselves AMERICANS....the rest of you need a history lesson.....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 28, 2008)

well we could also say if there were no guns he wouldnt have gotten shot. works all sorts of ways.

that doesnt mean he wouldnt have been shot with a crossbow in that case but this is neither here nor there....

in any stance the fact still DOES remain, if it was legal- NEVER would have happened.

heres some more tears for you. :******

peoples lives will continue to be negatively effected by our laws on cannabis in the US until changes are made, and that doesnt change any facts on either side....


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 28, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Papa, Your Praising these actions?
> 
> This in my book is why mj growers get a bad rap. This was someone growing for profit, and willing to take a life to protect his "Investment". The Cop was doing his Job and this lowlife scum had to fire a gun at him for it.....
> 
> ...




they was growing for themselves.. and they was not willing to sell..

police has put them in wrong picture....    you take a closer look please..


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 28, 2008)

*sigh*   myself...If I was police...I can take the rap.. bust all people that grow mj.. plus..even catch their cars..search for roaches.. all that...

I ain't dumb if I went in any of your house....I can go and find where it grows..

pull up the warrants...   that is just a job they are doing...and that does hurts yall. it does hurts me..  one time  some one came for some weed..and came to my grow room (unlocked)  I freaked OUT badly.. has to find something to point on his back as a gun..  I told him  how many kids he got.. he said 3.. I said I got 3 kids too..  shizz...  man.. just shut the f... up please.. he said  you got me... its cool..  its your thing.. not mine.. I said cool  man... that freak me out!!!  (I has no choice do I?)


----------



## Bleek187 (Oct 29, 2008)

Cops get paid to bust people with drugs... its Illegal... to grow.. smoke.. and have.. so the reason why you have or grow it doesnt matter... you grow to smoke yourself or you grow to sell and make money.. ether way its aginst the law.. so when a cop busts you or anyone its pointless to get mad at the cop or the system.. it is what it is... thats like doing 100 in a 45 and getn mad when a cop pulls you over and gives you a ticket.. trust me i have many seatbelt tickets that i feal are just wrong.. i cant hurt anyone else but myself by not putting it on.. but tha fact is if i dont put it on i take the chance of catching a charge for it.. 

I dont understand why everyone hates on people who grow to sell... its just a hustle... spend a little to make a lot.. makes perfect sence 2 me.. expesualy with weed being that its not gonna kill the people that you sell it 2.. its providing a good product to the public for a cheap price.. think about how many times you have bought weed from someone.. yet you turn around and say they are doing wrong or putting a bad name on people who grow for themselves... i just dont understand the thought process behind this.. remember that all this is just IMO


----------



## Hick (Oct 29, 2008)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> I dont understand why everyone hates on people who grow to sell... its just a hustle... spend a little to make a lot.. makes perfect sence 2 me.. expesualy with weed being that its not gonna kill the people that you sell it 2.. its providing a good product to the public for a cheap price.. think about how many times you have bought weed from someone.. yet you turn around and say they are doing wrong or putting a bad name on people who grow for themselves... i just dont understand the thought process behind this.. remember that all this is just IMO


  Pretty simple really. Its the commercial growers that you see pasted across the front page of the news paper, making headlines and the "lead" story on the 5 o'clock news. Stealing electricity, clear cutting national forest/public property, polluting the national forests, gaurding their milllion dollar crops with weapons, tax evasion, illegal immigrants, gangs, organized crime, ect. ect.
  It ALL reflects negatively on personal grows/growers. Seldom do you hear or see a guy growing a half dozen plants under a 400 hps make headlines, and if you do, the public opinions most often reflect a sympathy toward him, quite the opposite with huge ops.   
  And I love your analogy.. " its just a hustle... spend a little to make a lot.." and then the followup.." providing a good product to the public for a cheap price.."  an "oxymoron"?..(def:   




 An *oxymoron* ) is a figure of speech that combines two normally contradictory terms.)

    If it were to cost those commercial growers $50 P/ox to produce, and they were to sell it at $70 p/oz..THAT would 'providing a good product at a good price'. It costing $50 to produce and charging $500 p/oz is nothing less than theivery or extortion..AND is ezactly what attracts the criminal element.."GREED"...
  As long as copious amounts of money can be made in cultivation, criminals are going to be an ever present, and negative part of our subculture.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 29, 2008)

*the reason ILLEGAL commercial growers grow is to make $$$$$ and they do this because illegal means profitable, following the law they would not make such a profit margin   They are antisocial, criminal, only motivated by their greed and drawn to illegal venues so they dont have to work within the rules PERIOD 

:farm: stash growers grow to smoke :bong1: :tokie: :joint: PERIOD

*


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 29, 2008)

right now.. my county is dry... complete  DRY....  only few people eyes is looking at me... I said  hu huh.. no...  even they smiles.. I said  man!!..  look  maybe some of my cutting.. maybe.. just that please   grow your own... I will help you from the start.. they agrees..   sometime I feel like a victim..  (my fault I put myself in this..) and I just want whats best for mj, people.. which government don't see it YET...they need to take closer look and say.. oh man..over these years..government took wrong rap over mojos..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 29, 2008)

i think overall this has turned out to be a great thread. good job papa for getting ppl all wound up


----------



## Tater (Oct 29, 2008)

> well IMHO, those of you who would fight for your rights deserve to call yourselves AMERICANS....the rest of you need a history lesson.....



Or Canadians.  Or Brits, or... or...or... typical self centered american.  But I understand the point you are trying to get across. 



> so when a cop busts you or anyone its pointless to get mad at the cop or the system.. it is what it is...



And with an attitude like that it will remain what it is.



> thats like doing 100 in a 45 and getn mad when a cop pulls you over and gives you a ticket..



No its not.  Doing 100 in a 45 zone unnecessarily endangers other peoples lives.  Growing dope doesn't.  When your actions negatively affect the well being of others THAT is when its time for the government or one of its arms to step in and act as an arbiter and protector of those who can't protect themselves.  It is not, however, there responsibility to make moral decisions for the general public because if they had that power then they would also have the right to regulate and enforce rules on religion, what you do in your home, music, art etc.



> trust me i have many seatbelt tickets that i feal are just wrong.. i cant hurt anyone else but myself by not putting it on



This also isn't true and has many studies to back it up.  The only reason you feel its wrong is because you were stupid enough to not wear a LIFE SAVING DEVICE and you got caught and should have to pay the price.  When you don't wear your seatbelt you do endanger AND detract from society as a whole.  A 200lb body becomes a pretty dangerous projectile at 120km/h .  Not only that but seat belts save lives, show me one legitimate study that points to evidence in the contrary and I will gladly retract this statement.  The key word there is legitimate though, not you and pa strapping a pig into an old monte carlo and rolling it down a hill into a tree.  Never mind the immediate effects of not wearing a sealtbelt (ie: your death and possibly the death of an innocent caused by the possible impact of the meat missle you've just turned yourself into) there are also far reaching after effects.  Medical costs incurred, more strain on an already taxed medical system, the cost to the tax payer (especially in countries that have a more civilized and apathetic view towards healthcare), the toll it takes on friends and families when they get to hear from the medical examiner that "his life could have been saved if he had only been wearing his seatbelt".

*Edited by smokinmom.  Somethings are better off taken to PMs.  Please be respectful.*


----------



## Tater (Oct 29, 2008)

> They are antisocial, criminal, only motivated by their greed and drawn to illegal venues so they dont have to work within the rules PERIOD



Thats a bit of an overstatement don't you think.  I know guys who grow for personal use and sell there extra on the side.  Hell I was mentored a bit by a guy who does exactly this.  He isn't greedy, never gone big, but sometimes he has a bit more than he needs and sells it at a price that the market will sustain.  He doesn't steal power, has a real job, contributes to society, is the opposite of antisocial (its hard to get him to shut up some times lol).  There are people out there that do give the rest a bad name but thats pretty much par for the course when you are talking about any group of people whether they be lawyers (I know I know a good lawyer really? lol) or tim hortons employee's.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 29, 2008)

to any leos who really concern about their lives....  why defense your life over mj growers? and potheads?   mj has not killed anyone !!!!!   if it's about meth, cocaine in the wrong hands..   I can understand that.. I did not want that spread into the school system and all that.. to any leos... you all took real easy on people for beers/alcoholic and driving issues... that did kill some people in car crashes.. etc..   how innocent?  personally  IMO..  this is full of sheez... 

to any leos.. if you feel pushy from the force about marijuana raids..  please  just quit..  spend time with your family... tell your family you love them.. and did not want to RISK YOUR LIFE OVER STUPID RAIDS  and remember   you are all you got.. and so is your family.. and same for us...    grow up.. please..


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 29, 2008)

If NC needs us to grow some mj for patients  I will be there!!

and grow like a HECK of MOM SOG!!!!!!!!!!

and bring home paycheck and (suck the good mojo like a he11!!!)


----------



## Tater (Oct 29, 2008)

All drugs should be legalized.  Trying to take away something that people want only creates a black market.  Instead the money spent trying to stop drugs should be put towards education and treatment centers.  If you treat the social and emotional reasons people (ab)use drugs you can then break the cycle of dependence and abuse.  If there is no demand then the supply doesn't matter.  The problem is that the government assume's we are all incapabable of leading our lives without killing ourselves and has appointed themselve's morally superior to the rest of us.  I don't know about you but judging solely on the past track records of our political and religious leaders it hard to put your trust in them.


----------



## Bleek187 (Oct 29, 2008)

you wanna tell me theres a diferance between speeding and growing weed? not rockn your seatbelt and growing weed? its all ILLEGAL.... im not sayn it should be... but tha fact of the matter is you grow weed or have it you run the chance of getn arrested... same as not puting on your seatbelt or speeding... ya know you really need to get off my case... you been taken shots at me in every thread.. just say what you gotta say and keep tha smartass comments to yourself...

*Edited by smokinmom.  Somethings are better off taken to PMs.  Please be respectful.*


----------



## Buddy_Williams (Oct 29, 2008)

Heres my problem with this whole situation, if ALL growers had the insane mentality of, "No way in h%!! am I going down for this $h!t...I'm gunna kill any mf'er that crosses my path.", we'd more-or-less have total anarchy and chaos on our hands. With that being said, I can say with absolute certainty, that *we* as a community need to ban together. I know that there are going to be quite afew people who will disagree with what I am saying....and that is all fine and dandy in my book, if it wasn't for free speech (to a degree) I wouldn't ever wrote this post.

With that said, I am guessing that I am in the minority when saying, that prohibition on something like this, *this* war *will* continue, people will (sadly, and needlessly) pass away. However, I did at one time have the view of how horrid these mj smokers were, and with time I have different views on it all. I have realised that it isn't the ganja that makes the person bad, it is the morals and the mentality of the induvidual(s). If they ended up on the wrong side of the law for being abusive, killing, or maiming a person (rape, molestation, etc.)....they are already 5150, and could care less who they take out in the process.

I am leaving myself open here, but I am telling the truth.....I *AM* that person who I just described above, I *DO NOT* have the want or need to turn into a Ted Bundy, and now years later I *still *am battling with these demons.....I am a miserable person all around because of it....there has been many occasions in which I have wanted to be alone and die alone because of it. Do I think I need a psychiatrist??? An emphatic *yes*. I have tried and tried to keep my sanity, but there are times where I have absolutely lossed it. I nearly went beserk when I was trying to be placed in a nut-house. 

All I can say is this, I have hoped and prayed that in due time someone out there will help (doc). As it is right now, I will be kicking back and smoking a blunt to pass the time. Only then, do I believe I will have a doc actually hear me out, instead of labelling me "insane" because of the way I look. 

Peace and Love, love and not war. Just my thoughts mp....:headbang2: :afroweed: 

Buddy_Williams


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 29, 2008)

theres no reason to curse on the forum directly to other members. please refer to the site rules if you wish to continue the argument- please do it in a civilized manner.

if you are offended by anothers post and feel it insulting....come back with quick wits, not name calling.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm just asking all LEO.. please take close look.. and look back... any of you who smokes and works as LEO.. please help...  defense us...  tell your head of police/sheriff  that yall not gonna take the actions with any kind of RAID over marijuana.. unless its selling in wrong place..  that is out of our line..

that's all..  respect each other..respect our privacy..   those who start selling in the street  IMO  that is just wrong.. unless licensed by state and all that.. like all business  only if its legal..


----------

